# black glass



## kendolbottles1black (Jul 22, 2009)

heres a few of my bottles







">








">


 cheers ken


----------



## Road Dog (Jul 22, 2009)

Bottles like those are so Kool. I have a few. Luv seeing them!


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Jul 22, 2009)

Wow!  Those are some sweet blacks.


----------



## glass man (Jul 22, 2009)

VERY NICE!!!!! JAMIE


----------



## kendolbottles1black (Jul 23, 2009)

yep guys thats just a few am buying a deceased estate blackglass collection will post some pics in the next couple of weeks i have a few hundred at the moment gotta love that blackglass[]


----------



## potstone (Jul 27, 2009)

Very Nice, I like. Greg


----------



## kendolbottles1black (Sep 8, 2009)

heres a pic of the 200 plus blaxks i got


----------



## kendolbottles1black (Sep 8, 2009)

more


----------



## kendolbottles1black (Sep 8, 2009)

more


----------



## kendolbottles1black (Sep 8, 2009)

more


----------



## kendolbottles1black (Sep 8, 2009)

more


----------



## kendolbottles1black (Sep 8, 2009)

more


----------



## kendolbottles1black (Sep 8, 2009)

hope you enjoy[]


----------



## TROG (Sep 9, 2009)

What a great find


----------



## Just Dig it (Sep 9, 2009)

now your the opposite of milkglassbottles..congrats = )


----------

